
Unix time turns 1500000000 today - dheera
$ date --date=&#x27;@1500000000&#x27;<p>Fri Jul 14 02:40:00 UTC 2017<p>That&#x27;s today at 7:40pm for those in the Bay Area.
======
okket
Countdown:
[https://www.epochconverter.com/countdown](https://www.epochconverter.com/countdown)

See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14765198](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14765198)

~~~
2ec0b4
And: [http://www.commitstrip.com/en/2017/06/15/party-
time/](http://www.commitstrip.com/en/2017/06/15/party-time/) :)

------
JdeBP
Duplicates
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14758615](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14758615)
, and the date calculation is not actually measuring 1.5 Gs since the Epoch.
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14760144](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14760144)

------
King-Aaron
I suppose you only turn One billion, five hundred million once

~~~
JdeBP
The time in the headline is actually when you turn 1500000027. "You" turn 1.5
Gs some 27 seconds earlier.

See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14760144](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14760144)

------
glasz
makes me remeber my first steps with suse's yast. many, many years ago. those
were the days when i wasn't afraid or too lazy "reverse-engineering" stuff and
learn.

also, one friend once always used the password "susel". no joke.

------
h1d
Remember when it was reaching 1234567890.

